# Sticky  What did you do to your Cruze today?



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what you did to er and maybe even a picture to accompany it.

Today I just washed it and did a quick wax job. It was pretty dirty from about 5 commutes to work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I would have originally washed it, and cleaned the inside out like I planned...but ill use tomorrow to get some things done for labor day weekend =].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What did I do?..

WHAT DID I DO?....

I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried to find the best route to hardwire a hidden 12V plug behind the dash/console for my GPS. 

I have failed miserably :$#angry:


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Put vinyl decal over the front emblem. I win.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wash, & Wax then got it dirty 30 minutes later at a petting zoo lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I drove IT to work where I make Bacon for Danny and Jon because they keep doing it wrong .  J is still driving to vegas and kermit is in the trunk with some one I could not say cause this snifter of white has been keeping me company . Jon keeps picking up ugly woman named smurfette or georgette something and then there is Kate .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I washed it to get the 1500 miles of bugs off the front.. It literally looked like someone died on the front of my car..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turned over 12000 miles at 6 mos of ownership and put my K&N air filter back since the car feels like no power. 2 reasons I think: Hotter than the sun and dry and using 89 octane. Considering retuning. Maybe the compression issue I thought I had that my dealer avoided and said it is normal for the car to roll in gear with the engine shut off! And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Today i THOUGHT about my Cruze on my way to work when i saw another one it cut me off. (sigh)




Smurfenstein said:


> What did I do?..
> 
> WHAT DID I DO?....
> 
> I did exactly what that fine mechanical machine wanted... I drove that sweet booty all up and down the street bumpin that sweet twin black widow bass.


Love bumpin Booty huh?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha

I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

2013LT said:


> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


It's only going to take 10 minutes of initiative, so you don't have to muster up much initiative LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Oh man this thread is turning out even better than I thought. Nice Brian.. Nice hahahaha
> 
> I might regap my plugs today if I feel some initiative strike me in the face. Probably not though lol


I busted my ass to install the intake, terrys cables, all all those little mods, but the easiest thing (the plugs) i never did. And i was always left to wonder what if. DO IT.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Sadly, what I did to mine was walk past it in the garage on my way to my motorcycle to ride to work.


You are not the only one who does that! I have done that myself from time to time. Do not feel that bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And my MPG/power IMO still sucks!!!!!!! I think I need to drive a 2013 Eco and compare!


 My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to re gap my plugs I need to wash and wax bug and tar it. Install my subs... god im lazy anyone in md wanna 30 pack and come over and do the things we need to do... Maybe another cruzer would get me going kinda like a work out buddy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> My 2011 ECO 6M just keeps getting better (mpgs and performance) at 19000 miles. As far as what I did today to my Cruze - just drive it. Monday the plan is to rotate tires and put on wheel spacers and reset the TPMS.


More like your DRIVING is getting better. You are learning what is the best for MPG and doing it without realizing it lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelled ass on my whole drive today, turns out the woman left 2 things of beef and a package of hotdogs in the back seat... She couldn't have left the bread or cereal, nope gotta be the meat...spent a good while fabreezing my cruze...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Love bumpin Booty huh?


Mmmmm, you know it :wink:.

On the side note I think I might sticky this thread. Could be good to have long term for people to post everything people do to their Cruzen from little things to full blown project installs.


----------

